# Sticky  What's the best all around tire?



## 1st brute 2010

Which is the best all around tire for mud and trail


----------



## codyh

I'd say zillas


----------



## RDWD

I really like the mud lites xtr. They do very well all around don't dig as bad as zillas and wear like steel.


----------



## hooliganhodgie

I like my xtr's, but am thinking of something more aggresive. they don't throw enough mud for me. xtr's are great on the trails though.


----------



## 1st brute 2010

Do they have a mud tire more like a pickup superswamper pattern


----------



## phreebsd

i think the XTR's are a very good tire.
the maxxis mudbug werks very well in all conditions too and excels in mud. 
they'll surprise ya.


----------



## franktnkbrute

i would go with the mud lite xl there stronger then the xtr's and more aggresive.


----------



## duramaxlover

gotta go with phreebsd on the mudbugs they are sweet


----------



## derk

I'd probably say mud bugs or GBC gators, which are real similar to mud bugs.


----------



## skid

i ride with 3 guuys who hafve the xtr's and like them at low speeds but if they get going faster then they shake like crazy, and yes they've all been balanced over and over. Now one of them is selling them and going back to his mud bugs, he really likes them.


----------



## 10Brute750i

Im a big fan of my zilla's. They have been a great all around tire for me. Great price compared to the XTR's which are overated IMO.


----------



## Big Brute Force

The swamplites work really good.


----------



## Brute2469

I run 30" mudlites and find them to be good at all speeds and seem to do pretty good in the mud.


----------



## snipe523

Zilla


----------



## 1st brute 2010

Ima go and try the bighorn 2.0


----------



## blue beast

Zillas I say !!! I trail ride , I get in the mud , playin in the water no problems ride good also , just make sure u have the right air pressure in them (5 psi or below)


----------



## joeseppy

mudbugs and zillas, which ones shake less?do any of them give you s smooth, non handle bar shaking ride at slow and higher speeds?


----------



## Rack High

Zillas...they forgive your mistakes!


----------



## Teh Wicked

Surprised no one has mentioned the Pit Bull growlers or rockers...


----------



## Polaris425

There's actually a thread about them. No one has really tested them yet, they are a fairly new tire to my knowledge. And, also very expensive, especially compared to other all-around tires.


----------



## Bootlegger

Bighorns or Zilla's


----------



## Tinker

My kedan bear claws seem very good they have and aggresive tread, wear long and trail ride well. What I really like about them is the side lugs. They really help climbing out of deep ruts. The other tire I like is swamp lites.


----------



## NMKawierider

Polaris425 said:


> There's actually a thread about them. No one has really tested them yet, they are a fairly new tire to my knowledge. And, also very expensive, especially compared to other all-around tires.


ATVtorture has a little test and write-up on the pitbulls. But I don't see a vast improvement over many others and I would think the knobs would wear or cake faster then some others.


----------



## Teh Wicked

I would LOVE too see Nitto get into the ATV tire production. They make awesome tires for full sized vehicles, drag cars that like to play on the street and mud machines. Mickey Thompson would also make some bad *** tires...


----------



## Polaris425

^ Agreed. But I bet they'd be some bad *** prices to go with it!! haha..


----------



## Metal Man

I was thinking there use to be a Micky Thompson ATV tire a long time ago....But maybe i'm thinking of something else.


----------



## gchroniger

GBC Spartacus a great all around tire and a great value. 

Also Swamp lites and Mudlites.


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

zillas r by far the best all around tire!! IMO they follow my laws everywhere and wear good and r very lite!


----------



## DTX

I have all wide 30" Zillas on my Outy and love them. They ride and handle very well and pull great. Even with the stock clutching I have no problem pulling wheelies in high. In fact, it comes up easier now than the stockers since it hooks up better.


----------



## swampthing

I'd personally say the swamplites are an EXCELLENT all around tire and give great traction in every terrain except sloppy mud. IMO


----------



## Rinny Con

All I guess I can base my opinion on is seeing how my XTR's perform and wear versus other's that we ride with and the XTR's have "All Around" out performed the rest... Now we mostly trail ride with the occasional playing in the mud, so no one we ride with has Law's or Zilla's. I have over 3400 miles on my XTR's with AT LEAST 75% of the tread left... So I am pretty happy with them...


----------



## phreebsd

id agree the xtr is probably the best all-around tire made. 
i like the bugs though as they do well everywhere but perform better in mud than a normal all-around tire would.


----------



## LSUh20fowler

I've been running the STI Mudtrax. So far, I like them. Great on the trail, smooth ride, showing no signs of wear and pull and clean out good in the mud.


----------



## Rack High

Any aggressive tread design is going to give you a bit of shake. Make mine Zillas!


----------



## Guest

I run kenda 27" exacutioner's. I like how they perform all around, but love them in the mud. Just wish they'd make them in 28's. But i've had since i got the my Brute and show very little wear. Thats fire roads, trails, mud, and some actual road time on them. I have yet to get a locust tree thorn to be able to puncture them...and we have alot of them around here. But no matter what, if you get any good mud tire...it's going to wabble or shake at high speeds. I've had mine up to 65 mph. It shook, but never felt unstable. I think one of our sponsor's (Mud -Throwers) has a tire called Innova "Mud Gear" and they look to be a good happy medium type of tire or the Kenda Bounty Hunters. Everybody rides different or rides in different places and likes different stuff, so it's going to come down with what you're looking for and what you want to get out of the tire. Hopefully with everyones input you'll be able to get something you like.


----------



## skid

i was running mudlites before and really didn't care for them, now i bought swamplites and really like these tires. They hook up really good and crawl over downed trees and don't do to bad in the mud either, and you can't beat the price.


----------



## wobbles

buddy of mine has the vampire tire and it goes through mud good and when we rode the dirt rodes i hit 55 and very lil wobble but they are proned to hard thorns as we've had to buy a bottle of slime or two but im gonna get mudzillas thats only cuz ill do more mud ridin that any thing and i need somthin aggressive for this hard alabama clay


----------



## Polaris425

wobbles said:


> buddy of mine has the vampire tire and it goes through mud good and when we rode the dirt rodes i hit 55 and very lil wobble but they are proned to hard thorns as we've had to buy a bottle of slime or two but im gonna get mudzillas thats only cuz ill do more mud ridin that any thing and i need somthin aggressive for this hard alabama clay


stay away from mudzilla's... they suck. Now, Zilla's are good, but not mudzilla's. There's a difference. For what we have here in bama, I dont think you will be happy with them.


----------



## wobbles

yeah i been lookin at the zillas they are also cheaper


----------



## dillon

swmap foxes are a real good all around tire . they do really well on dirt and hard pack. and still perform well in mud also the only negative is when in real thick stuff they clog.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

ITP 589's :rockn: best all around tire I have ever found, well over 2000 miles still aout 80% tread left . great smooth ride,excelent traction, I set the record at a local mud bog with them , let the air out and they hook like laws!!! I love mine and will buy more 589's when i need tires


----------



## J2!

ZILLAS all the way... They are very light and you can get them all the way up to a 30".........


----------



## eagleeye76

I still have stock tires but a couple of my friends swear by ITPs 589 ms.


----------



## Eight

The Mud Machines I got are really good. Hard compound, good in the mud, clean out easy, ride really smooth. If they came in a 30 I would have a set on the cat.


----------



## smittymv

1st brute 2010 said:


> Do they have a mud tire more like a pickup superswamper pattern


go to tsl site they make the full size super swamper and the vampire atv tires


----------



## garrett t

loves my zillas. mud bugs are good too.


----------



## Kawasaki Kid

im still all for my artrax. i think that anyone that wants a big horn they are over rated and highly priced. i love my tires. free shipping to my door. and 45 a front tire 55 a rear. it was only 256.48 after tax. also i like them because they are alot flatter tire and not rounder like the big horn which make these great in mud and sliding. they sell them at motosport.com. the only draw back is they only come in 25/8/12 and 25/10/12


----------



## Polaris425

Kawasaki Kid said:


> the only draw back is they only come in 25/8/12 and 25/10/12


thats why they were so cheap then.. small sizes.


----------



## Coolwizard

Kawasaki Kid said:


> im still all for my artrax. i think that anyone that wants a big horn they are over rated and highly priced. i love my tires. free shipping to my door. and 45 a front tire 55 a rear. it was only 256.48 after tax. also i like them because they are alot flatter tire and not rounder like the big horn which make these great in mud and sliding. they sell them at motosport.com. the only draw back is they only come in 25/8/12 and 25/10/12


Have you ever owned a set of Big Horns?
I'm all for saving money but sometimes its better to pay more and get what you want. I'll keep my Big Horns, they are radials, they flex well, ride smooth, hook up plenty enough for my riding needs. I also have a set of Bighorn 2.0 with over 1100 miles and are showing very little wear.


----------



## DTX

Just thought I would add this for all those who complain about there tires acting up at high speeds. While they aren't in the same class as laws or backs, the zillas are very stable at speed. I have 30x11's up front and this weekend had them up to 80ish and they were very smooth and stable. They might as well have been car tires.


----------



## Kawasaki Kid

Coolwizard said:


> Have you ever owned a set of Big Horns?
> I'm all for saving money but sometimes its better to pay more and get what you want. I'll keep my Big Horns, they are radials, they flex well, ride smooth, hook up plenty enough for my riding needs. I also have a set of Bighorn 2.0 with over 1100 miles and are showing very little wear.


 no i have not own a set of big horns but alot of my buddy's have and yes they are a good tire and you can get a couple thousand miles out of a set. but when i was tire shopping i needed cheap and anything other then stock was good. these were the cheapest tire i could find and they only offer them in one size. they happened to be a good set of tires i do mostly trail and racing alot of road and the mud i come to on trails and i havent worn down a cm yet. im not saying the big horns are junk. just overly priced for my likings


----------



## Rack High

ZILLAS, good value and they love mud.


----------



## WOLVERINE

I have the Mudlite XL's and I don't like the shake at speed or the shake a low speed on hard surfaces. Lots of gap between the lugs which is great in the mud but not so good if you want a smooth ride. So a Radial will be my next tire me thinks. I have a winch for those times I can't make it through the gnarly mud so a trail tire is more suited for what I do and my next purchase of tire!


----------



## 88rxn/a

zillas!


----------



## mudrider28

Personally, I think that Highlifter Outlaw MST's are the best all around tire. I found my old ones to be better than my old Zillas, Mudlites, Mudlite XTR, and Swamp Fox Plus.


----------



## Polaris425

mudrider28 said:


> Personally, I think that Highlifter Outlaw MST's are the best all around tire. I found my old ones to be better than my old Zillas, Mudlites, Mudlite XTR, and Swamp Fox Plus.


As much as it pains me to back their product (so you know this is an honest & unbiased opinion) I have to agree that the MST is a BIG game player in all-around tires. I rolled on some 26x12's for a while on the brute and really liked them a lot.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

id say Zillas for mud and trail leaning slightly towards more mud


----------



## poolege

I love my Zillas. The light weight, great wear, and the price just seal the deal.


----------



## aandryiii

And the answer to the question issssss...... OUTLAW RADIALS!


----------



## dirtydog

ive got a set of mudzillas and they are very agressive they shake really hard. lotta grip in the bad suff but dont think its worth the nerve damage in the long run. ive heard alot about the 29.5 swamplites and thinkin about tryin them out. definately cant beat the price and size. how much riding do you do in the peanut butter you know?


----------



## aandryiii

outlaw radials


----------



## dirtydog

if youre gonna spend much time in that stuff youre gonna want tires that make youre handlebars wobble thats for sure.


----------



## throttlejock27

i got a set of zillas not too long ago. when i first got them i didnt think i would like them at all because they seemed very soft and i thought i would wear them down very fast when trail riding. i have a couple hundred miles on them and i love them and they show no wear yet.


----------



## monsterbrute750

I think you would like the 26" Zilla.


----------



## monsterbrute750

mudthrowers.com
They got all the sizes and prices. :rockn:


----------



## monsterbrute750

AAARRTYY:


----------



## RDs Neighbor

Would you guys consider moving from a 29.5 outlaw skinny to a 28" Vampire if you were looking for a decent all purpose tire. The vampires still looks pretty aggressive, and I am not sure if is worth the move. 

I am strongly considering dropping my bike and getting rid of the skinny laws, and moving to more of a trail machine. I cannot stop breaking axles, and upgrading to gorillas or HD axles are out of the question for me.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## fstang24

if you want a all around trail tire be sure to get a radial tire, and dont go bigger than 27" tire if you dont wanna have any issues with strain on your drivetrain, suspension etc....trust me you will have alot less problems with a trail bike, i use too mud but gets very expensive replacing parts, when i got my new brute thats why i decided to go the route and make it a trail bike.....no issues no problems just good old fun trail riding, spend less time turning wrenches and more time riding.........


----------



## RDs Neighbor

fstang24 said:


> if you want a all around trail tire be sure to get a radial tire, and dont go bigger than 27" tire if you dont wanna have any issues with strain on your drivetrain, suspension etc....trust me you will have alot less problems with a trail bike, i use too mud but gets very expensive replacing parts, when i got my new brute thats why i decided to go the route and make it a trail bike.....no issues no problems just good old fun trail riding, spend less time turning wrenches and more time riding.........


 
yeah, working on this thing is getting old. I was also looking at some 28" zilla's, just don't know much about a vampire. Probably too agressive for where my machine is heading. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## fstang24

rds neighbor, no problem, thats just my opininon bro, i run 26" maxxis bighorn, actually measures 27", they run big, but this tire is awesome, nice smooth ride and steering is effortless....only negative not too great in mud just average, bud then again wasnt design to be a mud tire...........


----------



## lilbigtonka

wow this thread got brought my attention.....everyone here is to help but i can say they dont make a outlaw radial in a 26in nor do they make it for a 12in wheel yet......for your bike and it sounds like your on a budget get the 26in zillas, reason being they come in 12in wheels size, great tire for all purposes and and fairly on the cheaper side of tires.....but for the most part if they make a 28in they make a 26in for the exception of outlaw radials


----------



## filthyredneck

RDs Neighbor said:


> Would you guys consider moving from a 29.5 outlaw skinny to a 28" Vampire if you were looking for a decent all purpose tire. The vampires still looks pretty aggressive, and I am not sure if is worth the move.
> 
> I am strongly considering dropping my bike and getting rid of the skinny laws, and moving to more of a trail machine. I cannot stop breaking axles, and upgrading to gorillas or HD axles are out of the question for me.
> 
> Thanks for the input.


I actually used to have a set of 28X10X12 Vamps....got rid of them and got a set of 28X9.5X12 Laws. I liked the Laws WAAAYYY better & never broke anything when I was runnin them in that size. The vamps dig really bad, and just didnt work well for the sloppy/deep mud & water that I like to ride in. Just seem'd like I was always stuck. 
....I'd be willin to bet that you could trade meangreen360 your 29.5s for his 28 skinny laws...he's got them up for sale or trade at the moment. I think he was wantin a set of zillas, but this might be somethin to run by him if you're interested though.


----------



## JD GREEN

I have mudlite xtr's dont shake a bit a any speed up to 65 but the only place they really do poorly is in wet sand (river bottom's etc...). A few guys a ride with have the bighorns they really perform very well in almost all conditions. just my opinion.


----------



## filthyredneck

I had 28" mudlite XL's ....10s front and 12s rear...ran those for a while and traded a guy for the 28" Vampires that I mentioned above. I liked the mudlites, you could cut up and act a fool all day long with a lot less worry of tearin somethin up on the bike. They pulled well in the mud and had a good ride and also wore well. But as mentioned above, they suck in the water when theres a sandy bottom. I'd usually just kick it in 4wd before I went through. And they have enough meat on them that they'll sling mud at your friends too. I also like the Mud Bugs....kinda remind me of a mini-outlaw. My buddy had some on his Kitty Cat and it did really well.


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame

We don't have alot of water sandy ares here in Ohio it's mostly mud and clay..and where I ride it use to be an old mining area so it's not big but fun for a short time..so do you think if I'd get 28's they wouldn't tear the bike up or would they..I'd have to be able to change tires if they did cuz the dealer wouldn't cover it


----------



## blue beast

i have zillas 28" i have not torn anything up yet , and yes they sling mud perty good,they like to dig .if your gonna get wheels also it would be easier to change tires out. if not yu could find a spare set of factorys probably on the cheap


----------



## Polaris425

Tires don't tear up a bike heavy thumbs do. :rockn:

It sound like both of you just need zilla's. New get you some 26 or 27 zilla's. RD, get some 28's or 30's.


----------



## 03maxpower

1st brute 2010 said:


> Do they have a mud tire more like a pickup superswamper pattern


i think they do go to interco's website i think they have them


----------



## fstang24

Polaris425 said:


> Tires don't tear up a bike heavy thumbs do. :rockn:
> 
> It sound like both of you just need zilla's. New get you some 26 or 27 zilla's. RD, get some 28's or 30's.


 
Just buy putting bigger tires on a atv causes premature wear and strain on drivetrain and suspension parts, tie rods, bushings, axles etc....wear these components out alot quicker...... and yes throttle control does play a big factor...........


----------



## Polaris425

fstang24 said:


> Just buy putting bigger tires on a atv causes premature wear and strain on drivetrain and suspension parts, tie rods, bushings, axles etc....wear these components out alot quicker...... and yes throttle control does play a big factor...........


:nutkick: I was being facetious.


----------



## fstang24

hahaha, by the way that nut kick really hurts...lol


----------



## keith

im running 27xtr wide skinny and really like them. they hook up really good and no high speed shake. noone in the past five pages have said anything bout the silverbacks. they were going to be my next tire but not now.lol


----------



## monsterbrute750

Silver Backs are the sheeeznizzle...
But very expensive and strictly a very aggressive mud tire. We talkin' all 'round multi purpose tires here.


----------



## fstang24

*Maxxis Bighorn Review (My opinion)*

Took the brute out for a ride today with the new bighorn tires, first off, they ride real smooth on the hardpack, and hook up really well, very easy to powerslide the rear tires around the corners its an awesome feeling. It was a little bouncy ride at first, could of been due to the 7psi i was running all the way around on the tires, but i have heard the maxxis bighorn require a 60 mile break in period before they really smooth out. So got on some inclines and off camber trails, and was amazed on how well they gripped opposed to my mudites, the mudlites would tend to slide on off camber trails, not the bighorns they gripped awesome and that gave me more confidence too take on other steep inclines and off camber trails I wouldnt normaly do with the mudlite tires. Love the way they soaked up bumps and log crossings, just felt real smooth, and i can say the steering was alot more effortless compared to the mudlites. So i came to a crossing that was full of muddy water, i approached with caution in 2wd as i did not know how deep the hole was, of course i went first, i was the ginny pig. But eased thru it, not getting throttle happy or anything and the bighorns made it thru with ease, i crossed a few mud holes with no problems, of course they were not the biggest or deepest holes out there, they performed alot better in the mud than i thought they would, as I have read the only downfall to the bighorns are extreme muddy conditons.as they are not an extreme mud tire, next test was the sand and they performed awesome, they seem to float across the sand with ease, as with the mudlites it was difficult to get traction and the mudlites always wanted to dig themselves in, in the sand. All and all very happy with the maxxis bighorn tires, can wait to test out in the rocks out at marble falls but that will be another trip and give you guys my review as well. 
Maxxis Bighorns = :bigok:


----------



## gpinjason

where did you go?


----------



## fstang24

went to crosby.


----------



## kawboy1

fstang24 said:


> Took the brute out for a ride today with the new bighorn tires, first off, they ride real smooth on the hardpack, and hook up really well, very easy to powerslide the rear tires around the corners its an awesome feeling. It was a little bouncy ride at first, could of been due to the 7psi i was running all the way around on the tires, but i have heard the maxxis bighorn require a 60 mile break in period before they really smooth out. So got on some inclines and off camber trails, and was amazed on how well they gripped opposed to my mudites, the mudlites would tend to slide on off camber trails, not the bighorns they gripped awesome and that gave me more confidence too take on other steep inclines and off camber trails I wouldnt normaly do with the mudlite tires. Love the way they soaked up bumps and log crossings, just felt real smooth, and i can say the steering was alot more effortless compared to the mudlites. So i came to a crossing that was full of muddy water, i approached with caution in 2wd as i did not know how deep the hole was, of course i went first, i was the ginny pig. But eased thru it, not getting throttle happy or anything and the bighorns made it thru with ease, i crossed a few mud holes with no problems, of course they were not the biggest or deepest holes out there, they performed alot better in the mud than i thought they would, as I have read the only downfall to the bighorns are extreme muddy conditons.as they are not an extreme mud tire, next test was the sand and they performed awesome, they seem to float across the sand with ease, as with the mudlites it was difficult to get traction and the mudlites always wanted to dig themselves in, in the sand. All and all very happy with the maxxis bighorn tires, can wait to test out in the rocks out at marble falls but that will be another trip and give you guys my review as well.
> Maxxis Bighorns = :bigok:


Excellent fstang! I ride in a wide range of terrain as well.....glad you like the Big Horns so far, I hope my new tires perform as well.....keep us posted on further info once you have tested some more.


----------



## fstang24

will do kawboy1!!!


----------



## fstang24

as you guys know i picked up some brand spanking new 26" maxxis bighorn tires about three weeks ago on craigslist for $300. Well i was browsing around craigslist again, and came across a slightly used set of 26" itp terracross tires. Guy wanted $300, so i sent him an email and offered him $250 for them and he bit on them, i was just actually messing around and didnt think the guy would go for it but he did. So i couldnt pass them up and ended up buying them, they are in great shape and have 95% thread left if not better. I always wanted to run a 14" tire and wheel combo because i like the look of them, now need to shop for a 14" wheel, i was thinking motorsports alloy m12 diesel wheel in black. But it will be a while as the wallet needs to recover.


----------



## kawboy1

Ha Ha....nice score mate! With a bit of luck they still have that new tire smell lol. I like the m12 diesel wheel and also the vision buckshot in black.....think either one would look killer in 14"!


----------



## fstang24

yeah i know i got lucky, these tires run for $450 brand new here in the states, im thinking im going to get m12 diesel wheel in black, should look killer on the brute being black as well, cant go wrong with black on black.......


----------



## kawboy1

^^ :agreed:


----------



## 03maxpower

fstang you will love those tires only thing i see wrong with them is a soft compound that would wear quick but i love those tires


----------



## fstang24

thanks 03maxpower, are yours also the xd version, there suppose to be a more heavy duty compound, so far only taken the maxxis bighorns out on one trip and they work flawlessly, i love them, cant wait too try out the terracross and do a side by side comparisin.


----------



## monsterbrute750

You need to buy a lotto ticket !! You're finding all of the good deals, LOL !!!


----------



## fstang24

i know monsterbrute, will pick up some lotto tickets on the way too work and some scratch offs, lol.....


----------



## 03maxpower

yes they are the xd or heavy duty and in my opinion you will like the terracrosses better til it comes to the wear issue i could be wrong but last winter i was riding with some guys and my terracross tires were going places in one shot that they had to keep backing up and getting another run for it and i cant imagine anymore of a comfortable ride like i said just my opinion


----------



## fstang24

thanks 03maxpower, but im not too worried about wear, as i will be switching back and forth between the maxxis bighorns and itp terracross when i go riding.


----------



## Eight

The best all around tires are bi/tri claws. Agressive enough to keep up with a law or back, but ride smoother than any other mud tire out there.


----------



## fstang24

eight appreciate your opinion, but were talk all around tire here


----------



## Roboquad

Gators. I was surprised to see em in action. I run outlaw mst, but lil bumpy on hard pack and no good in sugar. Fox (swamp fox) I think also good for all terrain. Just depends on what you ride in.


----------



## fstang24

i mainly do hardpack and rocky trails, with a littel bit of mud in between not much, so thats why i choose an all terrain tire.....i like too ride fast and perfer the smooth ride, just my preference.


----------



## 03maxpower

i didnt put it in the last post my buddies had the bighorns and the terracrosses out performed them


----------



## rillo750i

I had 28" outlaws on my brute and they were cool but rode like crap, now I've got 30" mudlites xxl and love them. Not to mention wherever I need to go I'm confident they will get me there


----------



## Polaris425

I stuck this for future reference & new members.


----------



## xtreme02gt

I didnt see anything about the ITP BAJACROSS tires, dose anyone have these tires? I am looking at buying these in a 28" or the Swamp Lite tires. How do the swamp lite tire wear?

I have 29.5-12-12's on all 4 corners right now, and I really like um, but not for just riding around on hardpack or asphalt. So I am looking for something I can put on my brute just for riding around on my land.


----------



## poporunner50

My swamplites don't wear very bad at all. Mine has 400 hard miles on them and they were bought used. They might have 900 miles and I still have bout 90% all arounds.


----------



## Jolley

30" Outlaw Radials JMO


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

My swamplites have served me well. trail/mud/water/snow.....


----------



## bowhuntr

So, I did quite a bit of research for a "all around" tire before I bought my Zillas and I havent got to do a full test on mine, but did do some riding on a buddy's rancher with them. I was real happy with them so I bought mine.

I've road a hand full of the popular tires all on different wheelers for up here in MN. Mudlites, 589s, Bighorns, Blackwater XTs, XTRs, Zillas.

I cant say I've given any of them a COMPLETE study, but I love the Zillas.


----------



## Loaded

I wore out 2 sets of MudBugs on my previous ride... Excellent tire... I gotta say, phreebsd is right... they will surprise you. They are light weight, and clear out decently, and are a good price!! I am getting a set to put on when I don't want to run my Laws...


----------



## grizz825

my opinion i have the mud lite ats and there not too bad in the mud but trails and snow i never got stuck with them yet but if your lookin for something more aggresive then the zillas are good and some ppl say the pitbull tires and gbc grim reapers are good but never tried them


----------



## JD GREEN

I have mudlite xtr's and like them at all speeds but i ride some sand and snow and they dig a little to much for what i do. The guys i ride with have the bighorns and can get farther than me almost every time except in all out mud. My bighorns will be here on thursday .


----------



## sawhead

in my eyes a good tire for all around riding needs to wear good,be durable,have no wobble/shimmy (some tires are notorious for this),clean out when needed/grip when needed and track straight...one also has to consider the terrain/seasons that he/she rides in and their riding style also though,thus the perfect tire is always different for different riders...it's very hard to say one tire is better than another for these reasons as well as the cost of the tires...i have ridden on many sets of tires over the past few years and the best way to purchase them is used as long as the seller is trustworthy...lots of tires come to mind when i think about a great tire that does well overall

now i live in nebraska and ride all year round,thus need a tires for all listed here...lots of mud,clay,snow,ice,hills,sand,river bottoms,woods,gravel roads,fields,prolly something i am forgetting...when i think about all this durability comes to mind for punctures from sticks and bean/corn stalks,wear because of the gravel roads,traction in dry/wet/slick conditions,clean out in the mud and clay (we have it from very thick/sticky to watery as most do i am sure),traction/floatation in the sand and the snow (most of the time the snow here will not ball up yer tires like a big snowball...most of the time being the key,lol),ability to climb hills and downed logs...i have not run many true mud tires or trails tires because none of them meet my overall needs...so my list of tires and a little about them will be listed below,some didn't stay on my quad long enough to get more than just a short summer time review...keep in mind,these are my views for how i ride in my terrain in any given season

*itp 589*...old tried and true,good wear and durability,not the best lateral traction,good climber,digger,easy steering,good price,good in the snow as long as you are easy with the throttle in the deep stuff,overall a top choice for trail and mud

*terracross*...great dry trail traction whether forward,reverse or laterallly,hates mud (lol,but seriously they do),a bit spendy yet if i wanted a true trail tire this would prolly have been it

*bugs*...light weight,good wear and very durable in 26" and under/27" and up are not quite as good in these areas,very forgiving floater which will paddle you thru most anything full throttle or crawling,good sand manners on the 27" and up,not the best climber on hard slick hills or wet logs,not the best lateral traction,great in the snow,heavy steering,wanders a bit on gravel,priced right and another top trail mud choice

*swamp foxes*...a good inbetween of bug and 589 as far as floatation/digging goes,good wear and durability,decent lateral traction,climbs decent,a fair bit of wobble around 30 mph or so,good price

*mudlites*...much much better tire than they get credit for,good in snow,better than bugs in the sand,good floatation,easy to steer,fair durability and wear,great price,top of the list for A/T tires

*super lights*...mudlite knockoff,a bit taller and wider,much better wear,more durable,everything else is same as mudlite

*badland xtrs*...great forward dry traction,good wear,durability is fair,lateral traction is decent,good price

*vampires*...skinnies run way short (they work awesome for me in the local mud drags as long as ground clearance is not a factor)/i would not run wides with skinnies at all/either all wides or all skinnies,they climb like nothing else i have used as long as there's something for them to grab,not the best lateral traction,the only tire wider than a 27x12 vamp that i have seen in a 27" and under tire is the 26x12 asx,very durable,good wear,heavy,big time digger/good throttle control is key,they hate sand,if you want a mud tire that climbs this is it,heavy steering,when running all skinnies it is a wandering drunk on gravel roads,good price (one of my fav combos is the 27x12 vamp and 27x9.75 bi tri for all around riding when mud and hill climbing are involved regardless of the season)

*mst*...great wear and durability,good climber,very easy to steer,goes exactly where you want it to on the trails at any reasonable speed,good mix of floatation and digging,not as good as bugs in the sand,nice flat tread profile,best traction around 3 psi,if one would run wides on all four the climbing and mud ability is much better,a bit pricey (as of now,my favorite tire overall)

*growlers*...heavy,everything else is to be seen/lol,very spendy

*executioners*...run fairly short,very durable,wear great,digger,climb well,hates sand,not the best lateral traction,decent price

*mudrunners*...very durable,good wear,fairly equal forward and lateral traction,good overall tire,fairly spendy (definitely better tires out there for the money imo,yet i have a set of 4 skinnies for mud drags,lol)

*bi claws*...heavy,very durable,wear good,climb well,good match with the wide vamps imo,tend to understeer/not a good higher speed trail tire,spendy

*mudlite xtr*...fairly heavy,did not really like them from the get go thus they didn't see much time on my quad (thus my views are not very good on this tire),didn't do nearly as well in sticky mud as i thought they would,grabby at roots and such on the trail,overpriced (i would buy the 589 or regular mudlite over these)

*bear claws*...wear good,fairly durable,not great or terrfible in any area,if you want a tire that not a lot of people run this is one of them,good price

i really hope i like the growlers as much as my mst...i am looking for them to excel in all areas,except maybe in wear and mud ability...i switched down to a 25.5" tire though as i am second guessing my need around here for that extra 1" of ground clearance vs. the power to weight loss ratio...we will see in due time...these will replace my vamp/bi claw combo


----------



## Polaris425

Great info! Thanks for posting.


----------



## sawhead

no problem...it's been a while since i posted like that and really had to dig to remember what i ran and thought about them,lol


----------



## muddigger360

How would a 26" swamplite do on a prairie 360 or should i get zillas? Which would be better in the mud?


----------



## sawhead

zillas


----------



## muddigger360

Thanks I think they'll wear better to.


----------



## sawhead

i dunno about wear,but they will mud better and weigh much less


----------



## muddigger360

If they weigh less could I get 27s if I change the clutch springs?


----------



## sawhead

i always say,if yer gonna go up in tire size,it should always be at least 2" overall that way you will gain 1" of overall ground clearance...if yer not gaining at least 1",why bother

the only other reason i could see only going up 1" in tire size is if you want a wider tire and it's not offered in the oem heights (there are a few tires that in the 25" height do not come in 11 or 12" widths)


----------



## muddigger360

Thanks I didn't know that, I thought if you went up a size you got that much more ground clearence.


----------



## sawhead

nope gotta split the difference of the tire up and down from the center of the tire basically


----------



## Polaris425

No to mention that not all tires actually measure what they say.


----------



## islandlife

its too bad for us SRA guys that a lot of the tires are going to a skinnier rear width, obviously to save weight, but i want WIDE, FLOATY MEATS for the rear, save the light weight and excelent road manners for the front!


----------



## muddigger360

Anybody running GBC dirt commanders?


----------



## lwheath

ok iv found good reviews for the zillas and the executioners. im not really a muddin type, mainly trails , hard pak, dirt very little mud and of course ice and snow up here in wisconsin. in yalls opinion zillas or executioners??


----------



## NMKawierider

lwheath said:


> ok iv found good reviews for the zillas and the executioners. im not really a muddin type, mainly trails , hard pak, dirt very little mud and of course ice and snow up here in wisconsin. in yalls opinion zillas or executioners??


I'd do the Zillas between the two but help us understand why you want a more mud tire when you clearly ride other stuff? Seems like you would like Terracross, Dirt Commanders or XTRs better.


----------



## Polaris425

^ Agreed. Throw BigHorns in the list too.


----------



## lwheath

i will take a look thanx but i found executioners 26-10-12 and 26-12-12 on Torx rims for 520.00 delivered and thats kinda hard to beat
mainly the ice and snow is for the reason behind me wanting that type and of course the price ill prob never see that good a deal again


----------



## jctgumby

I know I was one of the guys that really supports the Executioners in your other thread but you never mentioned that you "rarely" hit any mud...For the conditions you are describing here I would say that Bighorns are your best bet...If it is between the Executioners or Zillas than easily the Zillas...They are lighter and ride smoother...Executioners are more of a mud before trail and Zillas are more trail before mud


----------



## sawhead

for what you ride,you won't like either


----------



## brute for mud

research it and make a choice and if you don't like them sell them and make another choice untill you fine what you like


----------



## Roboquad

this is like asking who makes the best beer...I like my MST's gators are good. really havbe to examine your ride area.lots of sand, swamp mud, roots, water? don't buy without looking through them all. weight ,size ,everything matters.


----------



## truckertom89

I ride a 09 850 sportsman I ride mostly trails with mud and rock. Eastern pa is loaded with rock yay. I was thinking either zillas or swamplites. Up for suggestions on other tires also. Help me please.


----------



## Polaris425

I dont think zilla's would be best on a lot of rock. I dunno. Something more like bighorns or something similar to that. Especially if most of the terrain was rocky.


----------



## truckertom89

Just a lot of rock on trail not rock crawling. Just the one park I go has a fair amount of rock. I try to stay away from rock. More of a mud guy myself


----------



## JPs300

For a true "ALL" terrain tire, the Terminators are tough to beat. Smooth ride, good handling, and won't let you down in the mud. - They aren't a full on mud tire, but definitely won't leave you hanging like most general all-terrain type tires.


----------



## filthyredneck

I have to agree with JPs300...the terms are really nice tires. I've ridden 2 brutes so far that both had 32 terms and I fell in love with the ride, and they go every single place my 31 laws go.

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## truckertom89

Do they make terms on a 14 inch rim and 28 inches or smaller


----------



## Polaris425

28x10r14

They dont make anything smaller than 28. They have 28, 29.5, and 32, all for 12 and 14" rims.


----------



## tmfisher57

muddigger360 said:


> Anybody running GBC dirt commanders?


^^^Bump^^^

Been looking at these myself, 8Ply would be nice. Anybody out there run these tires? Anybody?????:thinking:


----------



## NMKawierider

tmfisher57 said:


> ^^^Bump^^^
> 
> Been looking at these myself, 8Ply would be nice. Anybody out there run these tires? Anybody?????:thinking:


I guy I ride with has the DCs on his 850xp. Works great in all conditions we ride. I just got the Grim Reapers. Never been happier with a tire.


----------



## tmfisher57

Sweet! Thanks. Looking at the Reapers too, good to know!!


----------



## muddigger360

What's a good all around tire that can handle a good bit of asphalt driving?


----------



## jprzr

You said u want a super swamper tread pattern? Interco makes a 29.5 tsl for 14 inch rim I can't remember how wide they are. but u can check there site out and it looks just like the truck tire. My buddy has a set on his tyerx they hook up really well and great all round mud and trail tire.


----------



## Polaris425

muddigger360 said:


> What's a good all around tire that can handle a good bit of asphalt driving?


MudLite XTR. It's a Radial. Or the Bighorn Radial. Just make sure you get a radial tire.


----------



## muddigger360

Thanks I still have about 98 percent tread on my stockers but i wanna put some rims on it.


----------



## jprzr

1st brute 2010 said:


> Do they have a mud tire more like a pickup superswamper pattern


Yes interco makes a 27 and 29.5 tsl think there both 9inch wide they fit a14inch rim and there made and design just like the truck tire check them out on there website my buddy has a set and loves those tires great trail and mud tire


----------



## adam6604

all around The Zilla's, running 28" zilla's stock clutching on my '12 brute 650i. does fantastic on all the trails/mud/water i've ridden, and did fricken awesome at our local mud bogs yesterday, had one of if not THE fastest time through the pit...


----------



## NoelGZ

LOVE my Zilla's! they do great in any condition. Mud, sand, gravel, dirt, asphalt. I GPS'd my rancher at 59 mph and they dont shake a bit. plus they are only about $100 bux a tire and thats pretty cheap considering atv tire costs these days. Oh yeah and the weight of them is a load of strain off my quad compared to other tires the same size. IMO the Zilla's are all around one of the best tires you can buy.


----------



## ITHAPPENS

The best all around tire for a 12" rim is going to be the OUTLAW MST and for a 14" rim is going to be the OUTLAW RADIAL. Hands down without a doubt!!


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah but that's a Biased answer Dan


----------



## JLOWERY

I was fixing to say he must work for HIGHLIFTER. But I guess if you wanna pay double for a name go for it lol

KAWI RULES


----------



## Polaris425

He does. Guess what his job is. Sales.


----------



## joshwyle

my vote def goes to the dirt devil ll's. 28 inch is what i got and they ride smooth and go thru anything ive tried. and ive tried some deep stuff


----------



## Keith78

zilla


----------



## elbarto

I think to go with Zillas or Big Horn 2.0, if I install 28" Zillas, Am I looking for trouble on my BF 750 with 2" lift, no spring mods, no chip, stock bike except the 2"? Or I should stick to go on 27"? Also, when installing new wheels, do you change de nut? Original one seem to be little big, or you still you the one of the bike?


----------



## mudjunkie

i just traded a set of 30"backs for some 28"dirt devil2's....them 30's bout killed my brute. im lookin forward to seein how these devils pull.


----------



## DLB

elbarto said:


> I think to go with Zillas or Big Horn 2.0, if I install 28" Zillas, Am I looking for trouble on my BF 750 with 2" lift, no spring mods, no chip, stock bike except the 2"? Or I should stick to go on 27"? Also, when installing new wheels, do you change de nut? Original one seem to be little big, or you still you the one of the bike?


I ran 28" Zillas on my brute; no springs or clutch work. Never had any problems. Very light tires.


----------



## brutemike

mudjunkie said:


> i just traded a set of 30"backs for some 28"dirt devil2's....them 30's bout killed my brute. im lookin forward to seein how these devils pull.


How did it almost kill it.


----------



## mudjunkie

Broke axles and then the trans started poppin outta gear. just split the case and the trans was toast!!! Ill never run a 30 " tire again .....ive run swamplites on this brute n never had any problems, 30" baks an 1800$ later, im almost ready to run.


----------



## Polaris425

Well not sure what that has to do w/ best all around tire, the back is a pure mud tire so... Definitely not an all-around tire.


----------



## goose750

radial laws ftw


----------



## lugnut1009

I will have to agree that the Outlaw Radials that I ran were the best pulling tire in every situation I had them in. Down side? They are HEAVY! If there were any places to trail ride around here I'd still have them, probably in a 27".

Also, I just got back not too long ago from my first real trail ride. It was on the Hatfield McCoy trail system in West Virginia. The most popular tire up there hands down is the original Bighorn, which is what my wife ran on her MAX with Renegade XXC beadlock wheels. They really did shine in all conditions up there.


----------



## wideawakejake

OUTLAW MST's loved them. long lasting and got me through everything. even in reverse.


----------



## Deepfoot

Not that I've seen anyone else run them, but I bought a set of 27" EFX MOTOMAX best tire I have ever ran, mud, sand, water, rocks they're awesome tires. Look them up awesome set of tires, fairly light and stand tall to true height as said on side wall.


----------



## tystjean

*28" mega mayhems vs 27" outlaws*

Im looking at 28" mega mayhems and 27" outlaws for my 2011 outlander 800 but cant make up my mind on which ones. I need help!!


----------



## b&gcycleworksa

xtr or big horns


----------



## 2010Bruterider

27" grim reapers. I ran a set all last year. They do real well in sand, on trails, and in the mud. As long as I didn't bottom out, I could go anywhere I wanted. I'd follow my son n law and he's got 30" backs.

----that is all---


----------



## Polaris425

^ I'd like to try a set of those on the Rex. Provided it doesnt get traded for a boat haha


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

P dont u do tht!!


----------



## bruteforce3

Zillas IMO


----------



## bruteguy750

Personal opinion would be 28" mayhems. Love mine.


----------



## stangbang

Would zillas be good for beach sand? I bought my brute for pulling my 1000lb jetski in and out of the water on beaches and mud. I don't want a paddle tire. Thanks


----------



## NMKawierider

Probably way better then many others but it is a mud & trail tire. Sand is a little different animal. Paddle tires work well in sand because they have bars all the way across that captures a large amount of sand and applys pressure on a block that spans between it and the next bar. Any tire that has full length bars and large open areas between will always work better on sand then many others. Maybe look at tread designs like Big Horns, Dirt Devels...Moto...even an ITP Mudlite...ect. Just my opinion from what I've seen. Want to move through without trenching in. 

I will throw-in that I ride on many different surfaces and sand dunes and hills are one of them, and my Grim Reapers are the best I have ever had for...all of them ...especialy sand hill climbing. Moist sand is always fantastic. There was only once when a little pucker came in to play on a long steep hill that had deep, dry sugar blow sand at the top at about a 47 degree angle that nearly stopped me...but the Reapers came through and put me over the top! So...for me...I'm sold on these.


----------



## Polaris425

Zilla's gonna burry you in sand trying to pull something.... Go w/ something more all-terrain like the bighorn, or the GR's like NMK reported on.


----------



## sloboy

Mud lites have worked best for me at the creek. The creek we ride is mostly sand and the ML keep on going. I have ran radials and pure mud tires in the sand they both seem to burry hub deep very quickly. If you begin to spin down with the ML you can usually back right out of it.


----------



## bcorum

Just picked them up today for my dad, nobody has them that we ride with. I read a few things about them and my dad is not too aggressive and avoids most of the mud so i think they will do great.


----------



## Polaris425

^ Those are great tires, they ride smooth and hook up surprisingly well... He'll love them. I loved mine.


----------



## blue beast

Outlaw mst they good wear well, ride smooth . He wont be disappointed my buddy has them and can go where i go with my outlaw originals but takes him a tad longer, 



-Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk-


----------



## bcorum

good to hear! Like i said he doesnt really search for mud but sometimes you cant avoid it and i want him to make it


----------



## team_mudnut

I love my radial reptiles for a trail tire. Super smooth on hard pack and they have supper deep lugs that hook up great. I have friends with zillas and I can follow them anywhere. And they just look cool in my opinion.


----------



## EvilDezel

****, now I need to do some more reading up on some different tires. LOL

I have 27" s/w swamplites on 14" reapers, I have some M20 Kores on the way and was going to go with outlaw2 28 skinnys all the way around. 

But, where I am riding there is a bunch of different terrain. I am very interested in pit bull tires other then the price. I am also looking at GBC Reapers, Spartacus as well. 

I'm very very undecided lol. I do alot of atv jamborees and like to hit mud wherever it is. 

Help and suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## boog1969

I agree with the Radial Reptile. I use my Brute for everything from hunting, muddin trail riding and pull a truck bed trailer with hunting shack on it. And these tires are great. Great ride,handling and great in mud


----------



## 750iBrute

Will 26" bighorns be okay on the stock Brute wheels?


----------



## NMKawierider

750iBrute said:


> Will 26" bighorns be okay on the stock Brute wheels?


Yes, as long as they are not over 11" wide.


----------



## 750iBrute

So thats a no lol, since they dont make anything under a 12 for the rear lol

---------- Post added at 11:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 AM ----------

looking for a good trail tire (not mud tire) for my Brute, its stock, epi clutch kit for 27-28" tires inbound, and I'm wanting a tire to fit on stock rims, at least 27, but no bigger than 28 (just because thats my preference not because I think the kit I ordered actually needs exactly what its rated for. I need good lateral and forward bite, and would prefer a square soulder and a radial. Thinking 27" Black Diamond XTR's or Carlisle ACT XD's. Didnt like the mudbugds, mud runners, or Razr-4 Speeds.


----------



## donaldg

The best all around tire for a 12" rim is going to be the OUTLAW MST and for a 14" rim is going to be the OUTLAW RADIAL. Hands down without a doubt!!


----------

